# Aug. 10.....we got a two-fer !



## IKE (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (Aug 10, 2018)

ike said:


> View attachment 54892
> 
> View attachment 54893



woof!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 11, 2018)

EVERY day is spoil-your-dog day at my house.


----------

